# Has anyone had a baby or know someone thats had a baby at TAMESIDE hospital uk?



## youngwife20

Hey.. I am giving birth at tameside hosp and i havent really heard much good about it.. so I was just wondering what was your experiance or any experiance you know someone has had from that hospital? and any advice for giving birth there?

Thanks


----------



## G2501

Hi :flower:
I had my LO at Tameside in May this year. If you fancy a water birth then I'd recommend that, I gave birth in the pool and it was great, the room seemed a bit cosier than the normal labour suites. I asked for a private room afterwards rather than going on the ward so that's worth asking for if you'd prefer to be on your own! But the room was SO HOT it was almost unbearable and I couldn't wait to get out of there. I didn't have any bad experiences and they were really good at helping me breastfeed. If you have any specific questions feel free to ask me. I'm sure you'll find the midwives there really good. I was nervous as had heard negative things about Tameside but I would honestly go back if I have another baby!


----------



## youngwife20

Aww congratulations to u -and thank u so much for aNswering - do u not pay or anything for a private room - and how long did u wait before going into hospital and how long before u rang to get the pool ready thank u xx


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi ladies.

I am just over 5 weeks now and I will be having my baby at Tameside. My DH works there also so thats quite nice as he knows everyone. Not been up there yet obviously as keeping quiet until 12 weeks so hopefully I won't have any need to go until then.

Good luck with everything!

N x


----------



## youngwife20

Thanks mrs p im 24 weeks now and have had all my apoointments there so far they booked me in to see the mmidwife at 7 months andahalf or 8 but im not sure why as i go to my gp for normal checks as my midwifes there is that normal or ? And mrs p what kind of birth r u hoping to have waterbirth natuarual etc and congrats on ur baby. Hopefuly il be able to update with something positive,after i give birth xx


----------



## laura6914

hi there. I had my son at Tameside and due to give birth there again. 
I had a fantastic birth experiance there with my son. Was very well looked after and made to feel so comfortable. I rang in the morning when my waters went and they asked me to go in to be checked. Once i got there they examined me, i was 3cm and they gave me the option to stay or go home. I went home and went back a few hours later. I had a normal birth but was bed bound as had to be monitored the whole way through due to little mans heart rate dropping. 

This time im hoping for a water birth. and hoping i have another great experaince. 

A G2501 said the room are so hot on the maternity ward. It KILLED me. Take lots of water as i got through gallons last time. :thumbup:
Hope all goes well. 

xx


----------



## youngwife20

Thank u for answering - and i hope u get ur waterbirth im hopinh to do the same and its great that u had a positive experiance as its worrieing hearing all the bad things - let me know how this labour goes and how the waterbirth went xx congrats and goodluck


----------



## Glowstar

Laura...I'm in Hyde too :winkwink: Due to give birth at Tameside in March. I've been admitted there twice in the last year die to a MC and a cyst during this pregnancy, they've been pretty good so far.


----------



## youngwife20

Glow sorry for ur loss i had a cyst that exploaded during this pg when i was about 3 or 4 weeks along but i was delt with in old trafford as i was admited from work and i work up there - im giving birth in feb hopefuly if shes ontime lol are u going to antinatel apointments in hyde i am its starts on the 14th of nov @ the flowery childrens centrre in hyde -

Are the rest of u ladies doing antinatel clases

Im gonna do the walk round the labour ward in december or january xx


----------



## Glowstar

Ooo thanks for mentioning classes. I might phone my Midwife today and see if I can get on that one :winkwink: Wonder if they run another one a few weekls later just in case I miss it :shrug:


----------



## Mrs__P

youngwife20 said:


> Thanks mrs p im 24 weeks now and have had all my apoointments there so far they booked me in to see the mmidwife at 7 months andahalf or 8 but im not sure why as i go to my gp for normal checks as my midwifes there is that normal or ? And mrs p what kind of birth r u hoping to have waterbirth natuarual etc and congrats on ur baby. Hopefuly il be able to update with something positive,after i give birth xx

I have been for my first GP's appointment this morning. She just told me to carry on taking folic acid and booked me in with my first midwife appointment at 8 weeks. I will be seeing the midwife at my clinic too so no need to go up to the hospital.

I have no idea about birth or anything yet!! I think i'll have to do some research and speak with my midwife about it. I will be really panicing when I get bigger.

Good luck with everything.

N x


----------



## G2501

youngwife20 said:


> Aww congratulations to u -and thank u so much for aNswering - do u not pay or anything for a private room - and how long did u wait before going into hospital and how long before u rang to get the pool ready thank u xx

Hiya, nope I didn't pay for the room - when I did the tour of the labour ward they said there was a charge for the private rooms but when I was actually admitted and asked about them, they said they'd stopped charging and as they were available I could have one. Not sure if that was right or if I was just lucky though! But may be worth asking!

My contractions came every 3 mins right from the start and after 3 hours of that at home I rang and they said to go in to be examined. I was 4cm when I got to the hospital so was admitted, this is when I asked for the pool which took 30 mins or so to prepare - I had gas & air while I waited. I was in the pool about 2 hours before my LO was born (6 hours from first contraction!) so a very positive experience. Only thing I'd say is if you do go in the pool you have to get out to deliver the placenta and I felt so wobbly trying to clamber out, it did take me ages. The poor midwife really had to talk me into moving! I had a 2nd degree tear and needed stitches which i'd been terrified of but it was fine, they gave me gas & air again and I actually laughed while they stitched me! :dohh:


----------



## youngwife20

Glow - there will be as i saw in my gp they had the dates up untill january so nows the best time to get on them xx

Mrs p- thank u for the luck and omg i was completly overwhelmed to start with lol even tho she was planned but once u get to about 20 weeks ur mind setlles abit lol and u have plenty of time to figure out what options r best for u xxx good luck to u to hun 

G2- i deffo will ask - i was hoping to be going home same day but just incase its good to be preapeared for staying longer too : i wonder why u have to get out to diliver it did they say why? And wow 6 hours all together that is really quick xx


----------



## the why bird

Thanks for this thread! I'm booked at Tameside and so hoping for a water birth! At the moment I am waiting for my next scan to see if I need a c section (placenta previa) but hopefully not!


----------



## youngwife20

Hey the why bird i hope u dont need a section! Yey ur a few weeks ahead of me so ul be able to let me know how it went for u - i hope u get ur waterbirth thats hat i realy want too - keep us posted on how ur scan goes hun xx


----------



## laura6914

hey hun. Thought i would pop in and see how your doing.
As you see in overdue :growlmad:
Im booked in for my 2nd sweep at tameside on thursday. 

xx


----------



## youngwife20

Hi laura wow i thought u might of had her lol i messaged u but it might not have sent as im replieing on my fone lol xx 
How overdue r u now - how r u feeling - was the first sweep at ur gp ? what do they actualy do? Im doing hgreat have my glucose test at tameside on tuesday so i wont be able to eat lol damn tht will be hard im always hungry. - have u been keeping urselff busy xx


----------



## laura6914

i havent got your messgae chick. :(
Glad to hear you are well. :)

I went to the drop in clinic in flowery feilds on friday for my first sweep. Didnt work when it looked so promising. Gutted. :cry: They sweep the membranes between your cervix and the babies head to try and get labour started. Its not painful but uncomfortable. 
I feel like death warmed up to be honest. So uncomfortable and im pain constantly. Im 5 day overdue now. Hating every minute and getting very impatient. lol. 

I was supposed to have the GTT but refused. I never had it with my son and didnt feel i needed it this time. They kept pushung and pushing and sending me letters until i finally passed the time frame to have it done. Thats the only bad thing about tameside. They dont really listen to you and push you into making decisions. 

xx


----------



## Glowstar

Hope you go soon honey :winkwink: get loads of Raspberry Leaf tea down your neck :winkwink:

I've got my Anomaly scan at Tameside on Thursday :thumbup:


----------



## youngwife20

Laura whats a gtt - and i can imagine why u feel so awfull - have u got a birthing ball if ur able to u shud get bouncing lol i hope she comes today for u xx and il try to resend that message x

Glow- ooh how exciting! Dont get there early lol when i got there early once i was still waiting 45mins coz they were running late lol xx let us know how it goes hope ur baby co operates my little girl refused to turn over the first time lol so had to go back - r u finding out what ur having x


----------



## Glowstar

I had a gender scan at 16 weeks so I already know I'm having a boy :happydance::cloud9: They actually weren't too bad when I went for my last scan....hoping because it's at 10.00am they won't be too far behind schedule :wacko:


----------



## youngwife20

Ahh think thats were i went wrong lol mine was in the afternoon lol so had enuf time to full behind loll and aww congrats!! Did u have a feeling it was a boy or was it a suprise xx


----------



## Glowstar

I was 90% sure this was a boy because I have felt like crap :haha: been sick and STILL being sick :nope: I've got 2 girls already and felt very different with them so I kind of thought this had to be a boy :hugs:


----------



## youngwife20

aww 2 girls n now a boy thats exciting - hope your sickness settles xx


----------



## DebzD

laura6914 said:


> They dont really listen to you and push you into making decisions.
> 
> xx

I would agree with this. I didn't make it to the delivery suite last time coz they didn't believe me when I was saying I needed them to re-check my dilation, they eventually did check (after much nagging) and I pushed her out there and then! I also had an 'incident' of not being listened to by an anaesthetist a bit later. When I had her (July 2010) you did have to pay for the single rooms but I see that's changed.
My main piece of advice is to stick to your guns and make sure your birth partner will stand up for you if you can't speak coz your too busy contracting!
I have decided not to go to Tameside this time, but am sure you will be fine there :)


----------



## youngwife20

Thanks very much debz were are you going this time?
how long were you in before you were alowed home?
and luckily i have to birth partners mum and hubby so they will be able to speak on my behalf! 

congrats on this pregnancy and your other kid xx


----------



## DebzD

youngwife20 said:


> Thanks very much debz were are you going this time?
> how long were you in before you were alowed home?
> and luckily i have to birth partners mum and hubby so they will be able to speak on my behalf!
> 
> congrats on this pregnancy and your other kid xx

I am going to St Mary's this time - heard too many horror stories about Stepping Hill! So far I have been really impressed with them.
With DD I went in at 7.30pm on Tues and came home Thurs night about 8.30pm, I might have been allowed out sooner but after having her I ended up having to have a general anaesthetic, a blood transfusion, catheter etc so they possibly kept me in a bit longer than normal (not going to go into that coz don't want you to go there with too many negative ideas coz chances are you'll be fine there, think I was just unlucky).
I had my mum and hubby with me too and I think it was a good combination so I think you have chosen well there :) I don't know if either of them are wanting to cut the cord but I had to ask the MWs at the time if my Mum could do it coz they just said to me 'we're going to cut the cord now', they were fine with her doing it but they didn't offer (it was in my birth plan but that never even came out of my hospital bag).
Good luck :)


----------



## youngwife20

I hope ur experiance wasnt to bad! Thanks for not trying to scare me lol

And ha thank u i think so too! Im excited and glad theyl both be there

Il try ad make sure i get the birth plan out i hope hubby can cut chord - went to my antinatel class tody about labour they seem to realy over promote epidurals and other stuff and dont realy concentrate much on the natuaral options and if ur labours over 24 hours theyl induce you! which is strange because i thought with firsts take longer hopefuly theey wont force induction i hear it makes labour even more painful!and goodluck this time and hope it goes smoothly x


----------



## youngwife20

update- HAVE my hosp tour 15th jan looking forward to seeing what it will be like. was in for one night at tameside and wasnt to keen on the after labour ward as you had to get yoru own food and leave ur babys.. would worry me abit but i decided il just eat when hubby and mum are here with baby


----------



## Glowstar

I haven't booked mine yet, will do it in the next week or so. Let me know how yours goes xc


----------



## youngwife20

i will do! :) i completly forgot about booking mine! and said to myself " il go to a tour when im 32 weeks.." but forgot id actualy need to book it before then lol :)


----------



## LittleChick4

I live in Tameside and have visited Tameside hospital many times ( not pregnancy related) and i wouldn't recommend it. However I know several of the midwife's that work there, they are all lovely and are really good at their job. I have my first MW appointment on Monday (I am currently 6weeks+ 4days) so I will discuss what plans I have for the birth there. I would really like a water birth as it has been recommended by many people to me, and seems very relaxing. Do you have to book many months in advance for a water birth?

Good luck everyone! :) xx


----------



## youngwife20

littlechick- congrats on your pregnancy hun! - I am due feb 19th! so will let you know how my labbour goes at tameside!! - and no you dont book in advance you ring up when your in labbour if its available then you can use it in the birthing pool room if not they have some inflatables if there not available then you dont get it :( so it all depends on the day. im going for my labour tour on sunday so will see what its like , i already spend one night on labour ward and then were the ladies go after having babys ( false alarm you see!) and it wasnt pleasent lol but im sure i wont care when i have my baby!! :)


----------



## youngwife20

and goodluck to you hun xx


----------

